# Montreal?



## BillC (Jun 7, 2010)

What are the closest RCI timesgare resorts to Montreal?

Thanks!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say Mont Tremblay but it is a long hour drive to get there....


----------



## cirkus (Jun 7, 2010)

Club GeoPremiere at Auberge du Lac Morency is between Montreal and Mont Tremblant. About 1 hour from both.
Bill


----------



## strandlover (Jun 8, 2010)

You can also stay at any timeshare in Vermont.  It is about 1.5 hours south (or less) from Downtown Montreal, depending on the traffic.


----------



## elaine (Jun 8, 2010)

*we did the drive from Vt*

we stayed at Smugglers Notch (RCI) last summer and did a day trip to Montreal.  It's just under 2 hours--easy drive thru farmland. Smuggs is a great place to stay for all the other activities--it was beautiful. OK for a day trip, but not to go to Montreal everyday.  FYI--if you stay outside Montreal, we parked at the Hilton--about $25, very nice, short walk to old city--got that tip for tugger last year. Elaine


----------

